# Raising uncut piglet for meat.



## Swiftwater4 (Apr 15, 2016)

What is your opinion/experience in raising a boar for the freezer? Buying wiener pigs from a backyard breeder who did not castrate his boar piglets. Planning to butcher before 6 months of age to avoid taint.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 15, 2016)

We just put a 700 lb boar in the freezer. 350 lbs of sauage. We did turn all of him into sausage, but he is pretty tasty. I would think a boar under 6 months would be fine. You could still cut him though.


----------



## Ferguson K (Apr 15, 2016)

I've butchered breeding boars, wild hogs, and boats that we didn't cut when they were still young. Evrything tastes the same to me. :shrug


----------



## Latestarter (Apr 15, 2016)

Greetings @Swiftwater4 and welcome to BYH. Sorry I missed saying hi on your earlier post. Glad you joined us!


----------



## mysunwolf (Apr 16, 2016)

What breed are they? Some breeds have more incidence of taint than others.


----------



## Sumi (Apr 16, 2016)

I've raised and slaughtered quite a few boars and we've done both, cut and uncut… 

And something in-between, when the idiot we hired to do the cutting took one out and left one, if you know what I mean... but that's another story  After that we decided not to bother with the cutting any more.

We slaughtered young and slaughtered old. I honestly can't say that it made a difference.


----------



## craftymama86 (Apr 17, 2016)

We're new to pigs so I don't know the difference in taste but before we picked up our piggies hubby helped castrate the males. The process itself seemed very simple, though holding them down was the toughest part, lol. If you have a helper and want to, I say go for it. Then again, the more experienced ones above haven't noticed a difference so... You could try as they are, it'd save the hassle of castrating.


----------

